# LVM Defragmetieren

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

ich weiß dass es ein heikles Thema ist, aber ich habe in den letzte 2 Monaten so viel in meinem LVM rumgeändert, dass die ganzen LV's völlig durcheinander auf den Platten verteilt sind.

Meine Frage: Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit (Google hat mir nur etwas orakelt, dass es bei LVM3 gehen soll, aber über LVM3 finde ich nichts weiter), dass ich das nicht per Stundenlanger Handarbeit machen muss? Also die PV's raus- rum und reinschieben?

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, wenn es nur um die Daten ginge würde ich sagen mv -r /lvm/* /nolvm/defrag/ && mv -r /nolvm/* /lvm/

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe mein ganzes System auf einem LVM (also entsprechende LV's daraus erstellt, also auch "/"). Dem LVM stehen 3 Platten zur Verfügung. Durch das ständige vergrößern und verkleinern, durchdringen sich die LV's untereinander. Ich hätte sie gerne wieder Linear angeordnet. Ich merke es deutlich, wenn ich DVD-Images erstelle, dass beim einfachen kopieren nach /dev/null die Platte ganz schön springt.

----------

## Max Steel

Erstmal von CD booten, und das einfachste wäre wohl alles aus dem LVM hinauszuwerfen und nacheinander wieder einzubauen, nur das Wie?, kann ich dir nicht erklären, LVM nutze ich nicht.

(Nur ne Zeit lang unter SuSE 8.schießmichab, aber eben über Yast.)

----------

## LinuxTom

Das ist ja alles kein Problem, doch dauert alles so unheimlich lang und ist viel Handarbeit (eventuelle Fehler und Crash's inbegriffen).

Ich hoffte ein Tool zu finden, dass das - wie jedes Defragmentierungsprogramm - selbständig macht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mein FehlerLast edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Apr 23, 2008 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c_m

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Zu dem Thema gab es schon verschiedene Threads. I.d.R. sagen die Hardcore Linux User, Defragmentierungstools braucht man unter Linux nicht.

 Hier geht es aber nicht um Filesystem Fragmentierung, sondern um LVM Fragmentierung. Das ist was grundverschiedenes. Und wenn man bei Logical Volumes zu viel rumspielt kann das ganz ekelig werden.

@LinuxTom

Ich würde Max Steel da mal beipflichten. Ist wohl das simpelste und schnellste, sofern man genug Speicher zum auslagern hab. Von nem konkreten Tool dafür hab ich noch nix gehört (was aber ja auch nichts heißen muss). Allerdings finde ich ne Defragmentierung wie bei nem Filesystem doch etwas kritischer, als "mal schnell" alles 2x zu kopieren und ggf nachm kopieren jeweils nen md5sum laufen zu lassen  :Smile:  (ich hab da zu 'rsync' mehr vertrauen als zu ner LVM Defragmentierung ^^)

----------

